# Capital Resource Corporation (Are they OK ?)



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about doing business with this company, and I want to make sure that they are "on the up and up".

Are they reputable?

*Capital Resource Corporation
PO Box 106
Terrell, NC 28682
*
hxxp://www.crcsales.com


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

My dealings with them so far have been great.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I have known Rita and Larry since 2003. They have been very professional with everyone that I know that they have dealt with.

Mark


----------

